# Transfer Express Offers Free August Webinar On Pricing Custom Apparel



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Pricing custom-printed apparel can be a challenge, especially if you’re new to apparel decorating. “How to Price Your Custom Apparel,” a free August webinar from Transfer Express looks at what goes into successful pricing. 

The online, interactive class explores various factors that affect pricing. It also discusses how pricing fits into your marketing strategy and the psychology of pricing to increase sales. You’ll get a base model formula for pricing and learn tests for determining your optimal selling price.

Join us Thursday, Aug. 10, 2017, from 2 p.m.-3 p.m. EDT, to discover how to ensure your price is right. This webinar will be archived for viewing at https://transferexpress.com/help/customer-support/educational-webinars.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

